

Heisenberg's Uncertain Copyright - gluejar
http://go-to-hellman.blogspot.com/2012/12/heisenbergs-uncertain-copyright.html

======
bediger4000
I guess this article shows that if you introduce a subtly-wrong axiom
(copyright law) into a formal system (USA law) you can logically get any two
propositions to imply each other.

